# Difficulty of getting into the FBI??



## PVD24 (Oct 22, 2003)

Since Massachusetts is not the easiest place to become a police officer, I was thinking about going Federal. My question is, how difficult is it to get your foot in the door to the FBI? Do you have to be reccomended in or is it a test?
I have my Masters in Science in Criminology and a Bachelors in Administration of Criminal Justice and am now working on my PhD in Humanities. I also speak 2 other languages besides English. Russian, and Polish. 
Not sure if my qualifications would help me. Any information would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
PVD24


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Your qualifications are great. Althrough last I checked they were prefering people that spoke middle east languages I bet that Russian would help you.

Also, I spoke with an agent about 2 years ago and he told me flat out: "Expect to move around a lot, especially in the first four years..." (I was engaged at the time) "...if you want to start/have a family this probably won't be the job for you" Thus I'm purusing LE instead in CT.

Here is a link that will give you more info into the FBI.

FBI FAQ's

And here is a job link:

FBI Jobs

I hope this helps.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

u should consider NCIS, they are hiring and with ur qualifications and language proficiency u should stand a great chance of getting hired, they have an office in newport and boston. I did a job with the head of the middle eastern field office and they need qualified people bad!


----------



## bstrawse (Jul 27, 2004)

FBI - you need significant experience or graduate education. Looks like you have that down - there's a written test, psych &amp; polygraph, and major background investigation. Languages help. Expect to move a ton.

NCIS is a great agency - so is Air Force OSI - I've worked cases with both.

Bryan


----------



## TheSnake (Sep 16, 2004)

brian does target work with the NCIS and the Air Force OSI a whole lot? If so when and how.


----------



## bstrawse (Jul 27, 2004)

TheSnake";p="50480 said:


> brian does target work with the NCIS and the Air Force OSI a whole lot? If so when and how.


Hi. I can't comment on specific cases in a public forum - but let's say that when we have interests in common we work together - just as we would with any law enforcement agency.

Specific examples tend to be financial / identity theft cases where the victim or suspect is subject to the UCMJ or other incidents where involved parties on either side are part of the Department of Defense in a military or civilian capacity.

bryan


----------



## TheSnake (Sep 16, 2004)

So, when they barge into your office and need things and tell you to get out of the way, do you consider that working with them, or was it when you rang them out at the register?

Just wondering


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Do you have your heart set on the FBI? Don't discount other federal LEO, that may be lesser known. There is a reason that the FBI is the first one people think of, and it may have to do with their constant desire to hold press conferences. The US Marshal Service is a great agency, as is the DEA. Don't believe that they only take Vets, though that helps. Check em out.


----------



## bstrawse (Jul 27, 2004)

TheSnake";p="50612 said:


> So, when they barge into your office and need things and tell you to get out of the way, do you consider that working with them, or was it when you rang them out at the register?
> 
> Just wondering


Funny 

Bryan


----------



## ksdps1 (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi. I can't comment on specific cases in a public forum -.

bryan[/quote]

in other words never.


----------



## bstrawse (Jul 27, 2004)

ksdps1";p="50954 said:


> Hi. I can't comment on specific cases in a public forum -.
> 
> bryan


in other words never.[/quote]

You can choose what you want to believe.

I can't comment publically simply because I'm not allowed to do so in a forum such as this.

But here are some links to some task forces, initiatives, and recent cases reported in the public press:

http://www.fbi.gov/fieldnews/february/cg020603.htm
http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...rism_task_force_results_in_one_arrest?mode=PF
http://www.policechiefmagazine.com/...eaction=display&article_id=275&issue_id=42004
http://www.bcpo.net/Press_Releases/press_releases.html [organized crime case in new jersey we recently worked with police there]

In addition, locally, we have an investigator assigned to the New England Financial Crimes Task Force led by the US Postal Inspection Service.

I've spoken in front of several law enforcement agencies and associations about retail partnerships and the opportunity to work together and share resources on investigations - in those settings I can be far more open as its a more 'secure' environment. A public forum is not.

I've been slammed a few times in this thread - and that's fine, I'm used to that initial reception from law enforcement. My competitors don't do us any favors when it comes to professionalism, ethics, overall demeanor, and their relationship with law enforcement. I think you'll find that the private sector - retailers, banks, financial agencies, and other large organizations have funding, resources, equipment, and manpower that can be quite helpful with investigations, community policing efforts, and other issues.

Bryan


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

OK with all that said any personal shot should be kept to PM's.

To get back on topic PVD from what I understand getting into federal law enforcement is a crap shoot. Best advise I've heard is apply to every 1811 slot you meet the qualifications for (USSS, DEA, DSS, ATF, FBI, NCIS......) and hope for the best. Getting a job in federal law enforcement is a lot like getting a job in local law enforcement in the aspect that you should apply to more than one (or two, or three....) agencies and not just focus on one.

Just a quick search on http://jobsearch.usajobs.opm.gov shows that currently the DHS Secret Service, DEA, and IRS are all currently accepting applications for Special Agents, good luck.


----------

